# TC Triumph vs Encore???



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I currently have an encore .50 cal with a 26" barrell. I have another barrell setup for the Encore but almost never use it. I'm thinking of selling the Encore and picking up a 28" Triumph, figuring it is more accurate.

Opinions?


----------



## ajmorell (Apr 27, 2007)

Why do you think it will be more accurate? A longer barrel doesn't necessarily equate to improved accuracy.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

WOW ! A guy giving up a great rifle? :yikes:

How much more accuracy do you need or, think that you'll get with the Triumph? They'd have to pry my cold dead hands off my Encore before I let it go or.......... it would have to be broke beyond repair.

A good scope.......... reduce that trigger pull...... 1x hinge pin...... the right load...... and you should be shooting 1.125" groups all day with it @100yds.

Oh, the pain....... I think I need a couple asprin :sad:


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

ENCORE said:


> WOW ! A guy giving up a great rifle? :yikes:
> 
> How much more accuracy do you need or, think that you'll get with the Triumph? They'd have to pry my cold dead hands off my Encore before I let it go or.......... it would have to be broke beyond repair.
> 
> ...


HA HA HA!

I really do need to reduce the trigger pull. I think the only gun in history with a harder pull is an H&R!

I guess I just haven't found the right load combo yet for my muzzy. Cant seem to get better than a 6" or so group at 100 and 12" or more at 150. I have a Leupold perched atop it, so it's not the optics.

Truth be told, the gun was one of the first I've ever bought, and we've got some good memories....











I guess I've just been a sucker for the advertising of late, and like the looks of the new Triumphs, as well as Remingtons new 700, which would potentially be my Encore's replacements.

Perhaps these evil thoughts creep into my head when it's 90 out and I can't hunt deer anywhere for 3 months!!!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> I guess I've just been a *sucker for the advertising of late*, and like the looks of the new Triumphs, as well as Remingtons new 700, which would potentially be my Encore's replacements.
> 
> Perhaps these evil thoughts creep into my head when it's 90 out and I can't hunt deer anywhere for 3 months!!!


Ya think? Nice doe by the way.........

The *BEST* thing that I ever did was to change my trigger pull. My trigger pull is 2.5#, no creep, no over travel, entirely crisp. When 2.5# is reached on the trigger, the rifle fires. Its almost like you only have to think, "fire" and the rifle goes off. The factory pull of 8# on my rifle was way too much for me to shoot any type of tight group. BEST thing I've ever done for that rifle!

At the time, Mike Bellm was still doing trigger work. I sent my reciever out to him and had it back in less than two weeks. Check out his web site: http://www.bellmtcs.com/store/index.php?cid=124 He doesn't do trigger jobs anymore but, has some businesses listed that you could send it to. However...... *you can purchase the parts, download the instructions and do your own trigger job*. If you're handy and can read directions, it might be the cheapest way. There are many local gunshops that will do the trigger work for you. For probably around $75 you could get it done locally someplace. * REPLACE YOUR FACTORY HINGE PIN WITH A 1x PIN* and tighten up that action.

Rest must be solid and keep your hand off the forearm when shooting. Consistency is the key. Each load that you fire should be identical. You may have a Leo but, if its only a 4x, you will probably have a much harder time trying to get a tight group than you would if it went to 10x.
Get that load worked out and you should be shooting inside a 3" circle all day long @100yds.

If you're interested, send me a PM and I can try to explain what's shooting great out of my rifle.


----------



## erodrig4 (Oct 10, 2005)

I love my Encore and will probably never get rid of it, but my dad bought a Triumph and man is that a sweet ML. If I were looking for just a muzzleloader, that would be my choice. I plan on buying one before this season and eventually converting my Encore to strictly a rifle.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> HA HA HA!
> 
> I really do need to reduce the trigger pull. I think the only gun in history with a harder pull is an H&R!
> 
> ...


What is this "new" Reminton 700 you speak of? If it is the 700ML, they discontinued that model several years ago. Neither the Triumph nor the 700 would be any more accurate than your Encore. You just haven't found the correct load yet.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

The Remington I speak of is a rifle, not a ML. It's got a rubber and synthetic stock and a squared off barrell. Looks freakin awesome. I'm thinking the next rifle I get will be that, or an Icon.

Encore, thanks for all the good info. My Leo is a 7x, and I'm going to try blackhorn for my next charge. What grain load do you reccommend? Type? I've heard good things about the Barnes...


----------



## Due51 (Oct 26, 2005)

I don't own nor have I ever pulled the trigger on an Encore. But I can't say enough good things about the Triumph.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

I went from an Encore to a Triumph and couldn't be happier. The Encore shot great once I found a load it liked but I've found the Triumph to be much less picky on load development, lighter and easier to clean.(to be fair the Encore sure isn't hard to clean) My Triumph has shot some stupidly small groups with Blackhorn 209 and both shockwaves and barnes t-ez bullets.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

Firefighter said:


> The Remington I speak of is a rifle, not a ML. It's got a rubber and synthetic stock and a squared off barrell. Looks freakin awesome. I'm thinking the next rifle I get will be that, or an Icon.
> 
> Encore, thanks for all the good info. My Leo is a 7x, and I'm going to try blackhorn for my next charge. What grain load do you reccommend? Type? I've heard good things about the Barnes...


Mine shoots very good with a 100gr volume charge of BH209, a CCI primer and the Barnes 250gr TMZ. The extra magnification of the Nikon Monarch 2.5x10x50 helps with seeing a 3" target at 100yds. The 2.5# trigger makes the difference. Remember, consistency (exactly the same) is the key.  Check your PM's............


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

I had a bad experience with my encore. I was using a 243 barrel on a hunt in the U.P. a couple of years ago. It was the last day of my hunt and i had a beautiful buck come in and stop at 35 yards. I pulled up, aimed and squeezed the trigger. CLICK! Snort, SH#t. I could not believe it. i opend the barrel and there was my round. I extracted the round and found the primer was slightly dented. I went back to camp and fired off several rounds some fired and others did not. I used my buddies 243 rounds and same thing. I called thompson and told them the problem and they sent me 2 firing pin kits. I havent used that gun since. except to shoot it to verify.


----------



## frontier gander (Aug 26, 2006)

Its pretty sad when a person pays out the rear end and has to complain about the trigger pull 

This runs anywhere from $550-$600 and has a user friendly adjustable trigger.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

If you have a muzzy that shoots well, why would you go thru all that trouble to re calculate another gun. My .02
If it ain't broke don't fix it. Again, My .02


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

frontier gander said:


> Its pretty sad when a person pays out the rear end and has to complain about the trigger pull
> 
> This runs anywhere from $550-$600 and has a user friendly adjustable trigger.


What the hell is that thing? Is that one of those things that CVA is trying to make to TRY to compete with an Encore?


----------



## frontier gander (Aug 26, 2006)

compete?? No, the Apex blows the encore out of the water! You should see what it does with the muzzle loader barrel on it!


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

frontier gander said:


> compete?? No, the Apex blows the encore out of the water! *You should see what it does with the muzzle loader barrel on it!*


We're all waiting...........

To be honest, I've been trying to get a friend to pick up that Apex. I'd rather he spend his money on it. He needs a good shooter upgrade and for the price, he might get one that can shoot somewhat straight....


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

My son encore what was once mine he took it over 7mm-08 as a rifle shoots tighter groups than my 270 weatherby mag mark V and my weatherby accumark 338-378 weatherby mag.I want to put a muzzle loader barrel on it.


----------



## jayzbird (May 19, 2005)

I've got a Encore in .50 and it shoots great right from the factory. In fact it outshoots alot of my rifles. I shoot 100 gr. of Blackhorn 209 with a 250 gr. shockwave w/ winchester 209 primers. I don't have mods done to it and it's topped with a nice 3-9x40 scope. It shoots 1"-1.5" groups @ 100 yds all day. I shot it 15 times in a row once without cleaning with BH209 and it still grouped the same. Mine is the older model blued with the regular wood stock. I wouldn't trade it for anything!!! It's by far the best muzzy I've ever owned and I've owned a few of em. Don't trade yours for something else, you have the best there is in your hands now!!!


----------

